

Show HN: Countly, real-time mobile application analytics with a style - onur
http://count.ly

======
onur
Hi guys, for a couple of months we have been working on this mobile analytics
platform and we wanted to show it to the community to get feedback, opinions
etc. It has a demo for now and will be available in less than a month.

~~~
jonnyhart
UI looks great, good job. I can say that there are some important features
that need to be implemented such as comparison of multiple apps. I know that
flurry and others have custom metrics but I couldn't find such a feature in
your dashboard. May be I missed it but that one is also crucial.

~~~
onur
Thanks! Those two features are planned for the next version since most
probably they will not be ready for the first release.

------
mikejenk
Great job keep up the good work. Im pretty impressed that this will be open
source. Never seen such a beautiful looking open source project :)

------
blacktip
Which technologies did you use? I also wonder if you plan to have an API to
read all this data from my dashboard?

~~~
onur
Node.js and mongodb. We actually have an API to read the data even our demo
uses this. The API will be released together with the whole platform.

~~~
gorkemcetin
Any estimated time for launch?

~~~
onur
In less than 30 days the version you can see in the demo
(<http://count.ly/dashboard>) will be available together with the SDK that
needs to be embedded into your app.

------
bettytr
I liked the detail in your dashboard and the clarity of available data. Graphs
look like flot?

~~~
onur
Yea we used flot but its a little bit custom. Its also planned to be released
as a patch.

